# Venison



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

DIL hit a deer the other night. We have been cutting up the meat and packaging it. Fortunately for us we have free meat in the freezer for this winter, but unfortunately DIL has to pay a high deductible to get her jeep fixed.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

deer are the cause of sooooo many accidents, sorry bout your DIL, glad she wasn't hurt.


----------



## Barn Yarns (Oct 7, 2012)

check junk yards for replacement parts. maybe you can fix it without needing the insurance company.


----------



## simi-steading (Sep 27, 2012)

Yep.. that's a pretty expensive way to fill a freezer... Glad to hear only the deer was hurt though. Doesn't always turn out that well...


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

DIL felt bad because it was a big doe. Hubby and son had all they could do to pick her up together. I don't mind cutting up meat or wrapping. I learned at a young age to do all of that as mom and dad were both hunters. We ate a lot of venison when I was younger.


----------



## RonM (Jan 6, 2008)

Buy a set of deer whistles for your front bumpers, most auto parts stores...$5.95, they do work......


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Our insurance company waves the deductable if you hit a deer. I know several other companys do too.

Some people just have a knack on hitting deer even if there were only 5 per square mile. Some people go a life time in a 20 deer per mile area and never hit a deer. a study found that people who avoid deer do not drive with tunnel vison and pay attention to the task of driving.


 Al


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

alleyyooper said:


> Our insurance company waves the deductable if you hit a deer. I know several other companys do too.
> 
> Some people just have a knack on hitting deer even if there were only 5 per square mile. Some people go a life time in a 20 deer per mile area and never hit a deer. a study found that people who avoid deer do not drive with tunnel vison and pay attention to the task of driving.
> 
> ...


Im one of those who has not hit one!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Tab 2


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

I hit one a couple weeks ago, or rather, one hit me. I was doing about 60 mph and noticed its head bobbing int he corner of my eye as it ran through the brush beside the road. It ran right into the rear passanger door on my truck. There was absolutely nothing I could have done to avoid it. In fact, had I freaked out and tried to swerve, I did not have time to check the other lane, and may have caused an accident. As it were, it bounced along the side of my truck and flailed around in the other lane for a second, got up and ran away. I don't think that it was much different to him than if he'd run into a tree at full steam. 

A collision with a deer would very rarely be the result of carelessness on the part of the driver. I think that is why many insurers waive deductibles for deer. In most cases, it happens so fast, that it is best to just stay calm and take the hit.


----------



## Adirondackgal (Aug 8, 2013)

Actually, the deer ran into the side of her vehicle. It hit her door and the passenger door. She didn't even see it coming. She did not freak out. She is a pretty tough girl. Good thing it didn't come through the windshield. I have a cousin who almost got killed by a deer that came through the windshield and landed on her chest. She was in the hospital a long time and lost an eye due to the accident. It is that time of the year for the deer to really be out and about. You can't prevent it.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Glad she is OK.

I have not hit one, knock antlers on wood. I did have two spotted fawns trotting on either side of my truck on a county road the other night for about an eighth of a mile, until found a place to duck out. I was able to slow down to a walk and wait on them, and let the car behind me see what was going on.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

I live in one of those areas where deer are thick, actually that's part of the reason i live here! I have never hit one, although i have come very close 8-9 times. I have learned not to take some roads at certain times of the year as they are heavily grazed at night. 

I once seen a deer get hit by a big truck on one side of the highway and it was thrown across the median and hit an oncoming car in the other direction lanes!!! Flying deer!!! That was a mess, and the car wreck that ensued was ugly. No salvageable deer meat in that incident!!

Glad your DIL is OK!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I always wondered if deer really new how to fly.


----------



## MichaelZ (May 21, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> Our insurance company waves the deductable if you hit a deer. I know several other companys do too.
> 
> Some people just have a knack on hitting deer even if there were only 5 per square mile. Some people go a life time in a 20 deer per mile area and never hit a deer. a study found that people who avoid deer do not drive with tunnel vison and pay attention to the task of driving.
> Al


When you learn to drive in a heavy deer area, you instinctively scan the shoulders. And you even slow down _before_ you see the deer if you know you are near a field where you know deer will cross (yes I have done this many times). It is tiring, but you do it. Where I am now there are not nearly as many deer but still I _almost_ hit a few. Having a 100 or 150 pound animal crash through your windshield at 50 MPH can be deadly. 

As I remember as a child my cousins used to try to hit them, but things were a bit strange in a lot of ways with them.

Now watch, I will hit a deer tomorrow!


----------

